# Sig request from the talenty talented out there!



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Well now that I'm a lifer, I kinda want a Sig that I love. However I have almost literally no points to pay for it with!

So is there anybody out there is uber talented sig-makery land who'd take pity and be willing to help a brutha out?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

You should probably fill out the graphics template to let everyone know exactly what you want.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If you toss in what you want while trying to follow the template that UB linked in his post, most people will make you something without asking for payment.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'm in search through the whiley layers of the internet for the pictures I want to compile together...

Who'd have thought a squirrel in a karate gi with the shotokan characters on it kicking the shit out of another squirrel would be so hard to find! Man, am I the only guy who thinks that'd be funny?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

keep that avy!! wow!


i'm loling a lot


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dunno if you want it because my PS skills are a bit rusty but I liked the idea.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Dunno if you want it because my PS skills are a bit rusty but I liked the idea.


Rediculously awesome!

What must be done to achieve this as my sig!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Rediculously awesome!
> 
> What must be done to achieve this as my sig!


You can save it to your computer, then go to tinypic.com and upload it onto their, then copy and paste the IMG code into your signature. :thumbsup:

I was gonna give you the code but I am having a rough time loading tinypic or photobucket right now for some reason. :dunno:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You can save it to your computer, then go to tinypic.com and upload it onto their, then copy and paste the IMG code into your signature. :thumbsup:
> 
> I was gonna give you the code but I am having a rough time loading tinypic or photobucket right now for some reason. :dunno:


Thanks a million!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Also if you put the code in the middle of this...

(Just take out the periods)

It will center the picture in your signature. :thumbsup:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Also if you put the code in the middle of this...
> 
> (Just take out the periods)
> 
> It will center the picture in your signature. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the assist. 

And thanks for the sig. I appreciate it man!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

This is really something unique on here Squirrel. Really looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> This is really something unique on here Squirrel. Really looks great :thumbsup:


Thanks man. They're nothing wrong with any sig or avatar I've ever seen, I just wanted one that was kind of original. 

I'm fairly certain I succeeded!


----------

